# FIBA Europe U-16 Championships



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

This guy Ricard Rubio...
wow only 16
he had triple doubles one of which was a quadrple double!! in the semifinals
lead the team in assists and steals
2nd in rebounds and points!!

also a 7 footer from Serbia 
Dejan Musli I beleive
not too athletic but uses his size well and could be a solid big guy


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Ricky Rubio's statline at the final:

51 points

24 rebounds

12 assists

7 steals

And the kid plays PG... AMAZING

He ends up the leading the tournament in points, rebounds, assists and steals: AMAZING

And Spain wins the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Europe's kids don't seem to be as good as they were hyped up to be a few years ago. The last few years, the scores of International teams that have played the 2004, 05, 06 and 07 classes have been smashed.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

HKF said:


> Europe's kids don't seem to be as good as they were hyped up to be a few years ago. The last few years, the scores of International teams that have played the 2004, 05, 06 and 07 classes have been smashed.



Still Ricky Rubio is special... The youngest player ever to play in the ACB (2nd strongest bball league in the world) at 14 (and doing it well with consistent minutes in a top team)

23.3 ppg
12.8 rpg
7.1 apg
6.5 spg

Those are amazing numbers for a 6-4 PG...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

does Rick Rubio have NBA aspirations??


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Europe's kids don't seem to be as good as they were hyped up to be a few years ago. The last few years, the scores of International teams that have played the 2004, 05, 06 and 07 classes have been smashed.


that's because fewer and fewer of the good ones play in the nike summit game(assume that is what you're referring to). there are probably more good young players around the world than before problem is they now tend to get too much hype and try to come over too early, in other words they're becoming very americanized.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You said it, rainman. If it was a true "top 12 18 year-old, non-American prospects in the world" team, Sene and Datome would have been the only ones invited from this year's team.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> does Rick Rubio have NBA aspirations??


Every youngster wants to play in the NBA one day...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rubio's statline were ridiculous both in the final and in the semi-final.

He got a quadraple double in the semi.

Could he be potential overall No 1 pick in a few years?


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Rubio's statline were ridiculous both in the final and in the semi-final.
> 
> He got a quadraple double in the semi.
> 
> Could he be potential overall No 1 pick in a few years?


I dont think so, its to hard that a guard would be a no 1 pick.

He is very skilled, good dribler, and very good at passing, he must improve in several things, like his jumping shoot. He has improved it this year but he must 

Also, luckily the coach of his team of ACB is Aito García, probably the best coach in Spain, both in getting good results with his team and specialy getting that a good prospect became in a great player. For example he was the coach who gave his first oportunity in ACB to Pau Gasol, Juan Carlos Navarro, or Rudy Fernandez


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

well this kid is starting to get attetion

http://www.nbadraft.net/2006u16championships001.asp


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Gardan said:


> I dont think so, its to hard that a guard would be a no 1 pick.


Rubio is a 6-4 PG. I don't think #1 in 2009 is out of reach for him. He's one of the greatest guard talents Europe has ever seen, probably the best since Drazen Petrovic.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

Simply AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!And he play the game so simple.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

bender said:


> Rubio is a 6-4 PG. I don't think #1 in 2009 is out of reach for him. He's one of the greatest guard talents Europe has ever seen, probably the best since Drazen Petrovic.


Bender, Rubio is very skilled, I know... and he's a 6-4 (and he's still growing), but i dont think he'd be a #1 in the draft. Any guard (except LJ) has been chosen with this numer in the last year. Teams prefer always to choose a center or PF.

But I think he'll be a great player if he dont have problems with injuries, like Raul Lopez.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Gardan said:


> Bender, Rubio is very skilled, I know... and he's a 6-4 (and he's still growing), but i dont think he'd be a #1 in the draft. Any guard (except LJ) has been chosen with this numer in the last year. Teams prefer always to choose a center or PF.


Jay Williams was #2 in 2002, and probably would have been #1 if some other team than Houston (who had Francis at PG already) had picked first.
Chris Paul got some serious considerations, and definitely should have been #1.
In 2008 we'll probably see either Mayo or Rose going #1.

See, it's not impossible for an outstanding guard to go #1. Anyway, it's probably way to early to talk about this, since Rubio won't be in the NBA Draft for the next 3 years.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

bender said:


> Jay Williams was #2 in 2002, and probably would have been #1 if some other team than Houston (who had Francis at PG already) had picked first.
> Chris Paul got some serious considerations, and definitely should have been #1.
> In 2008 we'll probably see either Mayo or Rose going #1.
> 
> See, it's not impossible for an outstanding guard to go #1. Anyway, it's probably way to early to talk about this, since Rubio won't be in the NBA Draft for the next 3 years.



Well the time will give the reason to you or to me or to nobody.

Anyway, Rubio has signed a contract with Joventut for the next 5 years until 2011. I think he plans of becoming eligilble in NBA Draft 2011


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

bender said:


> Jay Williams was #2 in 2002, and probably would have been #1 if some other team than Houston (who had Francis at PG already) had picked first.
> Chris Paul got some serious considerations, and definitely should have been #1.
> In 2008 we'll probably see either Mayo or Rose going #1.
> 
> See, it's not impossible for an outstanding guard to go #1. Anyway, it's probably way to early to talk about this, since Rubio won't be in the NBA Draft for the next 3 years.


I don't think any team would have picked Jay Williams over Yao Ming regardless what was being said a couple of months before the draft. 2008 is very far away. Who knows who will emerge then? As for Chris Paul, just consider how weak was that draft at the top, and you can start considering how extremely difficult is for a PG to land in the first spot.

Not to mention a white European guy. Who is the last white Euro guard under 6-6 that has succeded in the NBA?. Petrovic, about 25 years ago. 

I think that the number-one talk is completely nonsense.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1441
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1442


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Genjuro said:


> Not to mention a white European guy. Who is the last white Euro guard under 6-6 that has succeded in the NBA?. Petrovic, about 25 years ago.


Right. And who has been the last Euro guard that dominant at cadet level? Petrovic, about 25 years ago.



Genjuro said:


> I think that the number-one talk is completely nonsense.


I would not say it is nonsense. It is to early to talk about it. I really think he has a chance.

BTW: For all those who want to see Rubio's 50/20/10 game, download it on RapidShare.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Alright, let's cut out the hype for a second. Surely, Rubio is a nice talent and played a very good game, but it should be put into perspective.

First of all, please note the virtual absence of lowpost players. Rubio stands 6'4'', and that alone qualified him as one of the tallest players on the floor (a little bit as with LeBron James at SVSM). The only one who remotely reminded me of a post presence was Russia's #8 (that Anderson Varejao type). Of course, Rubio did show an array of hesitation moves, a nice first step and a swift crossover, but I would really like to see him drive to the hoop against a legit 7 footer. That could change things a great deal.

Due to the lack of real centers, there was virtually no lowpost game to speak of, a fact from which Rubio benefitted immensely, since there were no bigmen (neither teammates nor opponents) to clog the lane for his dribble penetration. Rather, both teams used drives to get to the hoop and create open three-pointers for their shooters while they were at it. Especially the Russians did a very good job at that, often presenting well-coached team play. Spain also was best when Rubio gave up the ball to #5 after crossing midcourt, moving to the off-guard spot and trying and create from there. They passed the ball around and found an open look, eventually. Rubio's drives, though, were mainly ineffective. Either he missed a layup or his teammates fumbled his well-placed drive & dish passes. In the first couple of minutes alone, they must have ruined about five assists for him.

It was a fast-paced game that lacked control (as was to be expected from players that young), which contributed heavily to Rubio's point, assist, steal and rebound total. His numbers were still impressive, though, but the particular circumstances should not be forgotten. Also, any talk of him going #1 is extremely premature. Let him play against physically imposing - in both height and strength - (American) players first before giving an assumption like that. It's way too early.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

ChrisCrossover said:


> Let him play against physically imposing - in both height and strength - (American) players first before giving an assumption like that. It's way too early.


He'll play in the ABC and Euroleague for the next two seasons so he's facing tougher opponents than American kids in games and in practice.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ricky Rubio should come to ABCD camp next year to see how he compares to top American competition.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ricky Rubio will declare for the draft at the first possible oppurtunity and if he does to come to abcd as some point he`s gonna embarass a lot of more storied american prospects,i dont give a monkeys what kind of competition it is,50-20-10 is outstanding and at 16 this kid is going places,barring injuries he`s a top 5 pick whenever he declares


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

christ, already regarded as a player that will turn out better than drazen. drazen is in the hall of fame people.

this kid could go numer one in 09. i wouldnt be suprised.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

..


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

a little update on Rubio. He's playing very well in Euroleague and is earning quality minutes. here are his Euroleague averages.

2006-2007
STATS
PPG
3.5
RPG
2.5
APG
3.7
FPG
2.7

Considering he's 16 he is getting things done and is obviously not forcing shots but instead trying to play the PG position as it shouls. He leads the league in Steals. 

so to me he seems to be the real deal. Perhaps some spanish posters have better views on him as they propably have seen him play much more than I have.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Leading both Euroleague & ACB in steals.

And playing in the clutch time with the game on the line being just a kid.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Great match yesterday in the OAKA versus Panatinhaikos (one of the top European teams). He scored in 26 minutes 5 points (1/5 FG) 3 rebounds 7 assistences and 7 steals. Joventut lose the match 83-73, but it was predictable the greek victory. Nowadays he's leader in steals in the Euroleague, and #13 in assists

He has a lot to improve, specially his shooting skills. But he's only 16, he has time and potential to improve it.In fact his shoot is being trained by "Matraco" Margall, considered as one of the best shooters in Spanish basketball history. 

For those one who are comparing him to Petrovic, there are very different players. Rubio is an oustanding defender, has a wonderful IQ but not a very good shooter. A better comparison could be Jason Kidd I think. However i'm very bad for comparate players LOL


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

I would like to see how performs with Spain's Senior National Team before proclaiming him the number 1 pick in 2009. If he can beat out the likes of Sergio R and Calderon then I'll be ready to proclaim the fave to be top dog in 2009. 

He's got time to develop his body and expand his game. I want to see him play so I can judge if he's a real PG or just another combo type. He's sure to be a candidate for the lottery either way.

Also, saying he's better right now than Drazen is just BS.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So how does this guy compare to Sergio Rodriguez for those who have watched them both


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i have seen little Rubio but i think the difference is Rubio is bigger and better defender, more heart and better understandin of the game
while Sergio seemed quicker, better court vision and very high potential when he was younger
of course he never seemed to realize it but Rubio so far has


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

dru_jones said:


> I would like to see how performs with Spain's Senior National Team before proclaiming him the number 1 pick in 2009. If he can beat out the likes of Sergio R and Calderon then I'll be ready to proclaim the fave to be top dog in 2009.
> 
> He's got time to develop his body and expand his game. I want to see him play so I can judge if he's a real PG or just another combo type. He's sure to be a candidate for the lottery either way.
> 
> Also, saying he's better right now than Drazen is just BS.


You won't see him in NT yet. Calderon, Rodriguez and Lopez are ahead of him. And Spain wants to keep him in Youth tournaments where they can win everything with him playing the point. It would also be fun to see him playing against top US prospects but that's very unlikely too.

He's not a combo guad but a great defender with great court vision. He's a true PG and sure lottery player whenever he'll declare.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Scipio said:


> You won't see him in NT yet. Calderon, Rodriguez and Lopez are ahead of him. And Spain wants to keep him in Youth tournaments where they can win everything with him playing the point. It would also be fun to see him playing against top US prospects but that's very unlikely too.
> 
> He's not a combo guad but a great defender with great court vision. He's a true PG and sure lottery player whenever he'll declare.


I agree, apart from thos three PG, Carlos Cabezas should be in front of him in the theoriticall NT. Rubio has a contract with his team until 2011, so I doubt he will declare on 2009 as some people have said.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Another interesant name of U16 Spain national team is Alberto Jodar a SF/PF 6-9 (still growing), who plays for Fuenlabrada. I dont know if he will reach nba, is very early to know that, but I think he will have a splendorous future


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Rubio is doing something completely unheard of.

He is excelling in the Euroleague at the age of 16.

I can absolutely guarantee you that if he does not get injured, he will be one of the top 10 players in the world.

in just 19 mpg, he is clearly leading the Euroleague in steal, and notching 3.4 apg, and 2.4 rpg. At SIXTEEN.

If you know anything about how careers develop, and how you project for future star-level performance, there is no more certain "small sample" evidence than the ability to excel among adults as a child prodigy.

He will likely be first pick overall as soon as he is eligble.

Barring injuries.


----------

